# Here is a better pic. ;)



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a nicer photo of Brandon.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice! he has a kind eye..............


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am excited to see what he looks like without all that fuzz. 

We have been bonding, since it's so cold and icy at the barn, I have been going out to brush him or just hang out with him and read a book.

Flip is still not liking him one bit.

My husband keeps teasing me that he thinks Brandon is going to be a meal one day.

"Dat hoss is for foodz."


----------



## Edwin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice picture looking so great love to watch it,..
thanks for the sharing it here,..


----------

